# Beauty Secrets Nail Polish Dryer?



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 19, 2011)

I got it at Sally's today for $3.50...

Has anyone tried this? I won't be doing my nails again probably until Wednesday so I was curious if anyone had any experience with this...

also, has anyone tried the top coat from the same brand? I usually use Sally Hansen's top coat, but the big bottle of Beauty Secrets was very tempting... I left it on the shelf for now.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2011)

I have used nail drying sprays before and it works and it doesn't work. It will dry the top portion of the polish but the polish below that will still be wet so be careful in not doing to much until the polish cures.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 20, 2011)

I use Beauty Secrets base coat, and I love it!  I haven't tried their top coat, but I would hope it would be as fantastic as the base coat!


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 20, 2011)

See this is what I sort of was hoping.  I usually only do my nails when the kids are napping or in bed for the night, but there is always the possibility that one will wake up and I have to help them.  I can usually manage, but often times I get the rub marks.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have used nail drying sprays before and it works and it doesn't work. It will dry the top portion of the polish but the polish below that will still be wet so be careful in not doing to much until the polish cures.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 20, 2011)

I have two bottles of base coat to go through before I can try it out.  I am however running lower on the top coat and will probably need to get some more within the next month or so.   I use the base/top coat every time because I'm really rough on my hands. My manicures would never last otherwise.
 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Beauty Secrets base coat, and I love it!  I haven't tried their top coat, but I would hope it would be as fantastic as the base coat!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 20, 2011)

The Beauty Secrets base coat is now my HG of base coats!  My nail polish doesn't hardly ever chip anymore!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It will usually last over a week before it shows any wear (if any at all!), and by then I'm ready to switch it up anyway!  It's awesome!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 20, 2011)

I use this all the time and I love it!!! After 2 coats of polish, I apply one coat of Seche Vite...then spray. I'm good to go in less than 5 minutes.


----------

